
Someone Is Trying to Sneak Bitcoin Mining Code into Open Source Software - aleksi
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/bitcoin-mining-github-open-source-bots
======
I_am_neo
Quite interesting, but in me it sparked an idea imagine parts of bitcoind,
that when included in software, paid back the developers of that software one
tic for every thousand or so tocs the software was being used...

------
LordWinstanley
>>>Motherboard reached out to GitHub for confirmation...

4TI ---Bingo!

